# Keep the cells you have left active



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Johnny 's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May. ...What was the third child 's name? 

2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall and he wears size 13 sneakers....What does he weigh?

3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered, ...what was the highest mountain in the world?

4. How much dirt is there in a hole ...that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?

5. What word in the English Language ...is always spelled incorrectly?

6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer. ....How is this possible?

7. In California , you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg. ...Why not?

8. What was the President 's Name...in 1975?

9. If you were running a race, ...and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?

10. Which is correct to say,... "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?

11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, ....how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another field?

Answers later


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

1. Johnny 's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May. ...What was the third child 's name? Johnny

2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall and he wears size 13 sneakers....What does he weigh? Meat

3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered, ...what was the highest mountain in the world? Mt. Everest

4. How much dirt is there in a hole ...that measures two feet by three feet by four feet? None. It's a hole.

5. What word in the English Language ...is always spelled incorrectly? Incorrectly.

6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer. ....How is this possible? He lives in the southern hemisphere.

7. In California , you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg. ...Why not? You can't take pictures with a wooden leg, you need a camera.

8. What was the President 's Name...in 1975? Barack Obama (his name hasn't changed since 1975).

9. If you were running a race, ...and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now? 2nd Place

10. Which is correct to say,... "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"? Both are wrong. The yolk of an egg is yellow.

11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, ....how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another field? 1 haystack


----------

